# Adoption in Cyprus



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi again all,

I am wondering if someone can provide up to date information regarding adoption in Cyprus and how it works and such.

Liz and I are both still young, however we have of course had discussions about when we want to start a family. One thing that we both agree is that we'd like to have 1 or 2 natural children, and also adopt 1 or 2 kids as well.

I have a long history of helping out disadvantaged children where I can, back in Serbia, and heck, I would have adopted all of them if I could have at the time, so it is more than logical for me that we should adopt a couple of kids who do not have parents of their own anymore and give them a better life. I have seen first hand in Serbia those kids who live on the street, who have to beg for money and food and clothes, who are abused by people who want to take advantage of them, et cetera, so the idea that I can get even one kid out of such circumstrances in the future, its something I feel strongly about and thankfully Liz agrees.

This is one thing we want to plan well in advance for, and have all the information. 

Over the next couple of years, Liz will be completing university and we'll be buying a house and pretty much setting ourselves up for the next 20 years, so this is definetly something we need to take into account.

Would appreciate any information that folks can give.

Thanks
Zach


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Zach I know nothing about adoption in Cyprus but I will say this, I have absolute respect for you and your dear lady for the work you have already done with children, I sincerely wish you both all the best in your enquiries, and I hope your plans come true.

Cheers

Ray


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We know a lovely Cypriot couple who adopted a baby boy. Maybe we can arrange for you to talk to them about it when you are ready. They are in fact lawyers so they will also know the legalities of things.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> We know a lovely Cypriot couple who adopted a baby boy. Maybe we canarrange for you to talk to them about it when you are ready. They are in fact lawyers so they will also know the legalities of things.


After talking to our laywer I have a feeling that there is a big difference in being a Cypiot or not in this case. But hopefully you have success. There is many children in need


----------



## zach21uk (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies folks. 

Veronica, chatting with your friends at some point in the future would more than likely be invaluable. Its good to know that they are there.

If being an official "Cypriot" ends up making a difference, I do have a relativly easy path to becoming a recognized Cypriot, given that I myself am 50% cypriot, with my father and grandparents being fully cypriot. 

Many thanks for the replies to you all.
Zach


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

zach21uk said:


> Thanks for all the replies folks.
> 
> Veronica, chatting with your friends at some point in the future would more than likely be invaluable. Its good to know that they are there.
> 
> ...


You should look into the Cypriot track. 

Our landlord is "full" Cypriot, both parents from Pissouri but they fled during uprising 1956 to South Africa. He has S.A passport but wanted to come here and work. He is now back in S.A because it was impossible for him to get work permit here. And I here the same story again and again and again fro others. So perhaps not so easy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Our accountant is also a South African born Cypriot whose parents fled in 1974.
His family are now all back here and he has no trouble with permits to work and live here.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Veronica said:


> Our accountant is also a South African born Cypriot whose parents fled in 1974.
> His family are now all back here and he has no trouble with permits to work and live here.


Do you know if they are S:A citizens or has Cyprus passports? To live here is never a problem for them, they will always be allowed. But work permit is another question


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have friends who run a shop in Paphos his parents are cypriots who moved back from S.A a few years ago, the shop is called Leo's its opposite Debenhams, you could have a chat with them.
Cheers


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

wizard4 said:


> I have friends who run a shop in Paphos his parents are cypriots who moved back from S.A a few years ago, the shop is called Leo's its opposite Debenhams, you could have a chat with them.
> Cheers


'Leo's' or 'Theo' which is a tobacconist and alcohol shop opposite Debenhams?


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

Sorry i should have said Theo's the parents and son work there.


cheers


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

wizard4 said:


> I have friends who run a shop in Paphos his parents are cypriots who moved back from S.A a few years ago, the shop is called Leo's its opposite Debenhams, you could have a chat with them.
> Cheers


I think the difference is what citizenship they return with. If they kept the Cyprus one, no problem. I think perhaps those who fled in the 70-s are in that group. Children born here also with Cyprus passports. But the ones who fled in the 50-s probably got children in S.A and that is the ones that return now. And they all have S.A passports. And that is the group that get problems.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

dc1459 said:


> Hi Alan and Debbie Clarke here we are planning to move to Cyprus next year May/June time
> We are planning on taking our cat with us he is 14 years old does anyone know if he is too old to travel ??


Perhaps the admin should move this post. Hardly about adoptions


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Baywatch said:


> Perhaps the admin should move this post. Hardly about adoptions


Post moved to its own thread.


----------

